# Chord Progression Patterns for Rock n Roll and Film style compositions



## Shine (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey All,
I am a new piano player... long time lyricist .
I am trying to find a good reference for common or good chord progressions. Both for Rock and Blues
as well as Film style compositions. Just tryna jump start myself a bit with some patterns so I can
get more a feel for the territory I am to create from within. Thank You


----------



## DCPImages (Jul 19, 2021)

Try “Scaler 2”.


----------



## Shine (Jul 24, 2021)

DCPImages said:


> Try “Scaler 2”.


Hey! Thank You for that! Yeah.. I was looking for a covered wagon and this is a space ship.. So
thanks a Lot. You UPed my game big time with this. So many useful things learn in this. Also the site
is a great find with lots of other interesting and useful looking tools. I found it here:
https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6439-Scaler-2? in case anyone else is looking.
Thanks Again


----------



## DCPImages (Jul 24, 2021)

Shine said:


> Hey! Thank You for that! Yeah.. I was looking for a covered wagon and this is a space ship.. So
> thanks a Lot. You UPed my game big time with this. So many useful things learn in this. Also the site
> is a great find with lots of other interesting and useful looking tools. I found it here:
> https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6439-Scaler-2? in case anyone else is looking.
> Thanks Again


UR Welx!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 24, 2021)

For rock music in particular, I'd recommend just finding some that you enjoy and picking it apart to figure out why it works. Though there are some common progressions, IMO it's better to go by feel -- you can make rock with any chord progression, it's more a question of getting the vibe and performance right.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 24, 2021)

Agree with Sarah that you should find songs that have a similar sound and feel to what you're trying to do and pick apart their chord structure. A great resource for song chords is https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/

Even though the site is geared towards guitarists, you'll still find plenty of good chord information that applies to any instrument.

And if you're going for a contemporary pop/rock sound, sadly all you need is: I - IV - vi - V (in whatever order). It's been the ubiquitous all-purpose chord progression for over two decades, and is still going strong


----------



## Markrs (Jul 25, 2021)

The chord.ai app (Android and iOS) is pretty good if you want to find the chords of a particular song and you can’t find them online


----------

